# Bicycle Wheel Extractor.



## xC0000005

Completed building one of these, spun some honey. I had a long write up of building it but it appears there's a post limit and I'm a bit too wordy.

Outside -









Inside, showing frame cage:


----------



## iddee

Are bicycle wheels food grade?


----------



## xC0000005

With three coats of camcote I hope so. That stuff makes a really hard shell.


----------



## drobbins

well now ya gotta learn how to re-lace a spoked wheel so it's holds a bunch of frames
how many can you get in it now?

Dave


----------



## xC0000005

drobbins said:


> well now ya gotta learn how to re-lace a spoked wheel so it's holds a bunch of frames
> how many can you get in it now?
> Dave


Only six. The problem with the spokes is that they are designed wrong for an extractor and the threads on the end do not go up far enough for me to remove the cross over (making it radiate straight outward. I tried on a different wheelset. Also - it's not noted because these are pics, but the wood, the brackets, the wheels, even the inside of the drum got coated with cam-cote. The drum was food grade but it smells better coated.


----------



## drobbins

I saw a homemade one once that was very similar except instead of using bicycle wheels he used discs cut out of plywood
then he took a jigsaw and cut holes in the plywood for the frames to drop through
it was pretty nice, maybe a bit more work but it let him make it how he wanted rather that just accept how (for example) the bicycle wheel was made
anyway, nice job

Dave


----------



## Jeffzhear

Where do you mount the pedals?


----------



## Ron Young

Can't help but notice the blue barrel also. We have some of those around the fire station that have a really good industrial de-greaser in them. I would hope this one did not.


----------



## xC0000005

Nah, Steak Sauce. 55. gallons of steak sauce. I guess someone barbecued a whale because it was empty when I got it. The only thing that cleaned up the stench of the steak sauce was the cam-cote, which sealed it in. Yeah, blue plastic doesn't necessarily mean "safe".


----------



## drobbins

what's your gut feeling on the camcoat
will it hold up to the plastic barrel flexing?
or will it flake?

Dave


----------



## peggjam

Cool.....but how do you put the frames in, and take them out?


----------



## xC0000005

I'm testing camcote versus flexing right now - have a coat drying on the rim, which I can bend. It acts like a mix of polyeurathane(sp?) and the black abs glue. Seems to flex pretty well but it's also fresh. I might wind up switching barrels - If I could get one minus the scent of steak sauce I wouldn't have coated it. I DID insist on a barrel I could prove held food and not battery acid or powdered salmonella or something. I just would have chosen non steak if I had a choice.


----------



## drobbins

doesn't it say what it is on the label?
I thought I read somewhere that it's an epoxy which tend to be pretty good stuff
in my experience they tend to remain somewhat pliable after they cure

Dave


----------



## xC0000005

Says it's epoxy. Doesn't look or go on like the epoxy I've worked with.


----------



## okb

iddee said:


> Are bicycle wheels food grade?


Food grade Barrell.
With Alloy center hubs, Stainless steel spokes, and Alloy Rims I would say they are probably higher quality than most cookware that one might buy. And there are aluminum rims as well. However, I have no idea but seems to me that there would not be a need to coat them if they were cleaned and strelized properly or new prior to use, depending on the material they are made of. But I probably would.


Do you have a pic of what you used for the bottom bearing?


----------



## xC0000005

I do. I have a huge write up with pictures of the assembly that won't fit here. I'll take some supporting pics and put it on my web site sooner or later. Basically I took a 1/2 inch id radial bearing and cut a support block from a cutting board (which is by definition food grade - you cut food on it).


----------



## xC0000005

In case you wondered if it would work, video of the extractor in action -
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7eojdiBZo1k

It works.


----------



## Bizzybee

They sell food grade bicycles over at Wally World now iddee. You can only get em in ten speed though!


----------

